# Interview and Medical



## a_24 (4 May 2005)

I completed my CFAT and have been waiting for my booking for my Physical test, medical and interview. Today I got the call and was told my medical and interview will be on June 13... Now Im kind of worried because this seems awfuly late for a medical since it takes 4-6 weeks usually Im told to get the results. My application was in before the deadline, so why would they book a test that for sure would not get me into the summer BMQ and SQ? Would they just test me and tell me to wait until the next course, if so what was the point of having a deadline for the summer?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (4 May 2005)

What's this summer deadline you speak of?


----------



## drive2live (4 May 2005)

Ive never heard of a dead line either. the medical does take a long time to come back,and the bad thing is you cannot be merit listed until all of your test are done. so if you are not merit  listed for another 4 to 6 weeks it will be cutting it close, just call,call and call some more,they might try to rush things if they see that you are anxious.


----------



## kas (4 May 2005)

I was told by my recruiter that the deadline for getting your application in for summer BMQ was March 1st, so a_24's not the only person getting that line. I've since figured out that submission date has no relevance and your application is going to take as long as it takes... Oh well, more time to work on getting in shape.

I'm no expert here, but I'm pretty sure when you get your call you'll be given a spot in the next available BMQ. If the summer course(s) are full or already started, you'll get shipped off to training in the fall.


----------



## kincanucks (5 May 2005)

a_24 said:
			
		

> I completed my CFAT and have been waiting for my booking for my Physical test, medical and interview. Today I got the call and was told my medical and interview will be on June 13... Now Im kind of worried because this seems awfuly late for a medical since it takes 4-6 weeks usually Im told to get the results. My application was in before the deadline, so why would they book a test that for sure would not get me into the summer BMQ and SQ? Would they just test me and tell me to wait until the next course, if so what was the point of having a deadline for the summer?



Perhaps if you as a reservist applicant would do a search on medical processing for reservists you would probably realize that your appointment may not be too late.


----------



## fleeingjam (5 May 2005)

Some of us, have waited years on things like these. The deadline was probably just a thing to aim for, your fate is in the hands of the med review board.

-Usman


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (20 Dec 2010)

Good day,

I recently found out about this forum from a individual I met at my local recruiting center, and this is my first post  . I applied as a SIG OP (Signal Operator) for my first choice and I have thus scored really well on my CFAT first try 3 months back. I have a scheduled Medical and Interview on the same day next month, however, unfortunately my local recruiting center is no longer doing interviews and medical and I thus must go to another city, Toronto, in order to do them. This question may sound awkward but this has me concerned, I have my medical first and then 2 hour later I have an interview. How long does the medical usually take and do you guys think I would be able to change to my formal interview cloths within such a short time. I have to wake up really early in order to bus it all the way there which will take me about 2 hours   ( medical and interview are in the morning). Also, my last question is can I wear an under armor shirt for my medical?

- Age: 18
- Physically fit weighing at 148 pounds 
- Currently enrolled at a University (first year), however, I will be taking a leave to join the Forces as a SIG OP hopefully.  

- Sleath


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (21 Dec 2010)

I see, thank you both for your replies and insights on your shared experiences


----------



## theSeaDog (21 Dec 2010)

I did my CFAT, medical and my interview on the same day.

I wore my interview clothing throughout. The Medical was not physically intensive but did require me to remove some of my clothing, however the wait for my interview was more than ample for getting fixed back up.

Further, if you are doing this at a busy centre like Toronto, you'll likely be queued with numerous people for this and will find that it won't be a quick succession of one thing after another. Hurry up and wait  

They are aware of what you are scheduled for and will work to see you get both done. Relax and get prepared.


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (24 Dec 2010)

theSeaDog said:
			
		

> I did my CFAT, medical and my interview on the same day.
> 
> I wore my interview clothing throughout. The Medical was not physically intensive but did require me to remove some of my clothing, however the wait for my interview was more than ample for getting fixed back up.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your experience, I feel less nervous about it now.


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (25 Dec 2010)

I have one last question which I forgot to ask. How should I address the interviewer, I know his title and name. Should I address him by his title and name or just ``Sir``?.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Dec 2010)

Sleath said:
			
		

> I have one last question which I forgot to ask. How should I address the interviewer, I know his title and name. Should I address him by his title and name or just ``Sir``?.



Don't sweat it. You'll be forgiven any slip up at this stage.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

Sleath said:
			
		

> I have one last question which I forgot to ask. How should I address the interviewer, I know his title and name. Should I address him by his title and name or just ``Sir``?.



Sir is probably your best bet. If you address him formally, to me I would see someone who was taught to be respectful of others. Good first impression never hurts. If he's an informal guy, he may tell you after "Just call me xxxxxx", then you're good to go.


----------

